
Mercedes-Benz and Bosch are testing self-driving taxis in San Jose - est31
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/9/21002911/mercedes-benz-bosch-self-driving-taxi-car-sclass-san-jose-autonomous
======
masonic

      San Carlos Street and Stevens Creek Boulevard 
    

... which is the same roadway. It changes names at Bascom Avenue. This implies
that they avoid even the simplest turns.

